# Dashcam law/MOT



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

So I fitted a dashcam last year purely for peace of mind should anything happen (I know technically it can incriminate yourself as well as others) after the same bloke nearly took my front end off three days in a row.

Anyway I fitted it and forgot about it and was happy. Recently I've read up more and more about the law regarding placement of dashcams etc and risk of mot failure.

So I wanted to ask if anyone in the know thinks this could result in an mot failure/problems legally. I've been past plenty of traffic cars and never had any bother (can see the dashcam from the outside)










I should point out the camera doesn't quite hang down as much in the video from where I'm sat it's just because I was holding the camera up. But half the camera is visible below the rear view mirror. The screen also is set to time out after a minute and go off.

The camera is mounted with a small adhesive pad and not a suction mount.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I beleive It's not supposed to be mounted in a way that encroaches on the line of vision.....I think this is anywhere within the area that is covered by the windscreen wipers when they wipe the screen.

Ideally, it needs to be placed as high up as possible & hidden by the rear view mirror when your sat in the drivers seat.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If it's in the "wiped" area, AND in your line of sight, it will be a MOT fail.
Best position is behind the rear view mirror, move it to the left and up, and you be fine.
If you had a rather tall screen, like coaches and HGV's you could it place above your eye-line and be legal (if the tester is not twice as tall, and it sits in his line of sight:lol::lol


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Good info here

http://www.theroadtrafficlawyer.com/dash-cameras-improper-placement-can-put-risk/


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Iirc anything on the windscreen can not be in the A zone, this being directly in front of the driver and to the right of the rear view mirror. Iirc that constitutes zone A. Anything in that area is an MOT failure depending on the size of it for chips, a crack is an instant fail. 

Best bet is to mount it to the left of the rearview mirror and as high up as is practical. I had mine fitted by halfrauds and thats where they put it so i guess thats fine legally


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

You have a Volvo don't you?? On my XC70 I had to put the camera to the left of the rear view as it wouldn't go centrally due to the city safety radar and auto high beam assist gubbins behind the mirror. It takes up a lot of room on a Volvo so I can see why the camera is where it is and not further up the screen.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I would have a read and see if that see (if it's on all the time) is allowed when the vehicle is in motion, as I think it would be illegal and classed as a distraction to the driver.

To the best of my knowledge you're not allowed to have a screen should moving images that the driver can see when the vehicle is in motion.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> You have a Volvo don't you?? On my XC70 I had to put the camera to the left of the rear view as it wouldn't go centrally due to the city safety radar and auto high beam assist gubbins behind the mirror. It takes up a lot of room on a Volvo so I can see why the camera is where it is and not further up the screen.


I do and that's the problem but I think as suggested I should look at siting it up to the left of all the city safety stuff only trouble is it all gets on the way on the footage. Other option is considered is buying one of the cheaper blackvue ones as that should be hidden by the rear view mirror so would think that should be ok.

Thanks for all the replies it's made it a bit clearer to me that I need to sort it anyway which was what I wanted confirming 



cossiecol said:


> I would have a read and see if that see (if it's on all the time) is allowed when the vehicle is in motion, as I think it would be illegal and classed as a distraction to the driver.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge you're not allowed to have a screen should moving images that the driver can see when the vehicle is in motion.


Will have to look into this as I've read that as you say if a screen can display moving images that aren't classed as driver aids/information then it's illegal. Although some people seem to say if the screen switches off its ok.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine is on permanently and if you really wanted to, you cpuld watch it as you drove along but it is angled away from the driver so you would really have to twist yourself across to watch it. But it is tucked up almost behind the rear view mirror so it isnt so much of a distraction


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

When I taught people to drive, the official guidance for stickers, badges, additional mirrors etc was " not within the sweep of the windscreen wipers ". Cars presented for use on the test would be refused if anything was inside the sweep of the windscreen wipers, but it was ok to have phone holders etc anywhere outside that, so top left or bottom right of windscreen looking out.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine is hidden behind the rear view mirror and you cannot see it from the drivers seat. One of the reasons I don't like these ones with screens on.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I have the same camera and have put it in the same place. Mine is attached with a suction cup though so is easily moved.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

Could you not just unclip it for the mot if you're concerned? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions/advice.

Decided to move it as had been suggested and placed it at the top of the windscreen behind he rear view mirror so should hopefully have no problems here. Only thing is as mentioned the city safety hub thing obscures the cameras view of the road slightly but not enough to be a problem I think.

View from the camera:









Drivers view:









Position:


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I've taped over the screen on the dashcam in Mrs Baxlin's Skoda, as there was no room to fit it behind the mirror.


----------

